# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  ff add-on that creates temporary email addys with a compose email function?

## evilfunnystuff

ive found a few that will generate a temp address that you can paste into forms and let you check them 

but i want something that will let me right click an address and compose mail to it from a temporary email addy 

the reason im lookin for one with a compose funtion is to easily blast stupid people on craigslist without worrying they will sign my email up to spam lists

heres one example where id like to tell this guy he should offer someone 20 bux to haul away his trash lol



> 15 year old konica copier works sort of, jams a lot. This is a full size copier, and I'm not going to help you lift it. Reply with your availability tuesday and any reason why I should give it to you.

----------


## angelatc

I've worked for non-profits that would jump at the chance to own that copier.  Why would you want to discourage people from trying to keep stuff out of landfills?

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> I've worked for non-profits that would jump at the chance to own that copier.  Why would you want to discourage people from trying to keep stuff out of landfills?


nah i wanna discourage him from making people beg to take his trash there are people givin away nice sometimes new printers and scanners for free all the time on there very selflessly and this guys tryin to pump up his ego and maybe get someone to offer him cash for a broken dinosaur witch will probly not get fixed and dumped in the trash and being a big waste of time for the possible recipient

if he was just givin it away id think he was a good guy but his attitude is pretty dickish imo "i wont help you lift it you must be here when i say and you have to beg me and tell me how great i am" thats what irked me about him and i dont think a simple email letting him know that is uncalled for

----------


## angelatc

> nah i wanna discourage him from making people beg to take his trash there are people givin away nice sometimes new printers and scanners for free all the time on there very selflessly and this guys tryin to pump up his ego and maybe get someone to offer him cash for a broken dinosaur witch will probly not get fixed and dumped in the trash and being a big waste of time for the possible recipient
> 
> if he was just givin it away id think he was a good guy but his attitude is pretty dickish imo "i wont help you lift it you must be here when i say and you have to beg me and tell me how great i am" thats what irked me about him and i dont think a simple email letting him know that is uncalled for


Actually, it is pretty much uncalled for, unless of course, your goal is to prove you can be an even bigger dick than he is.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Actually, it is pretty much uncalled for, unless of course, your goal is to prove you can be an even bigger dick than he is.


i can lol if i wanted to be a dick i coulda told him i wanted it to get him to reply so i had his real email addy and sign him up for a bunch of porn mailing lists 

but i wouldnt do that to him for that i simply wanted to let him how he was coming off as maybe he didnt realize it and i did in more polite words than i used in my op

----------


## evilfunnystuff

wait a minute i didnt catch that for a second but did you just prove your a bigger dick than me lol

----------

